# Lunch



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Who takes their lunch with them to work? Does anyone require their men to bring their lunch? Are people allowed to use the company vehicle to go to the store and back? How long for lunch?

What do you do about coffe breaks.


Nick


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

During the prime working season, we carry our lunch. We usually have a coffee or water/gatorade break for 10 min in the afternoon. On Saturday's we go for lunch. During the winter months, we go to lunch everyday that we work.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

my son and i both take our lunch. we don't allow employees to take company vehicles home, or out to lunch. we only take 1/2 hr. so most of them bring lunch also. i'm a real preeek about the 1/2 hr. too. i view the half hour from the time we stop work, til the time we start again....not drive off the site, and then show back up 29 mins. later, and expect to start eating.

on sewer work, there typically is 10-15 mins. between pipes. i think that's plenty of time for them to whiz, or get a drink, have a smoke. i've always felt that stopping the motion of the crew for a 15 min. break loses you at least a half hr. in momentum. don't get me wrong. i'm not a slave driver, nor deny the guy a potty break if he's having a crap attack, or other personal matters they need to take care of. 

i'm going to add something here. i'm also a real jerk about start time. if we say we're starting at 7, i don't want them getting out of their vehicles at 7...i want them ready to work by 7


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

If I'm by myself or under the gun I can work right through, no problem. If I bring a lunch I'd only eat it on the drive to the job site.:laughing: The good thing about Greenwich is it seems every little neighborhood has a nice deli, some good Italian ones Nick. It's no problem for the guys to take the truck to the deli as long as it's not mine. Coffee break, usually go right through them, but keep a Diet Pepsi in the cup holder of the machine. The AC blows through the glove box on the machine, keeps the pop cold on those schorchers.:laughing:


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

dayexco said:


> my son and i both take our lunch. we don't allow employees to take company vehicles home, or out to lunch. we only take 1/2 hr. so most of them bring lunch also. i'm a real preeek about the 1/2 hr. too. i view the half hour from the time we stop work, til the time we start again....not drive off the site, and then show back up 29 mins. later, and expect to start eating.
> 
> on sewer work, there typically is 10-15 mins. between pipes. i think that's plenty of time for them to whiz, or get a drink, have a smoke. i've always felt that stopping the motion of the crew for a 15 min. break loses you at least a half hr. in momentum. don't get me wrong. i'm not a slave driver, nor deny the guy a potty break if he's having a crap attack, or other personal matters they need to take care of.
> 
> i'm going to add something here. i'm also a real jerk about start time. if we say we're starting at 7, i don't want them getting out of their vehicles at 7...i want them ready to work by 7


 My kind of guy.:thumbsup:


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

dayexco said:


> i'm going to add something here. i'm also a real jerk about start time. if we say we're starting at 7, i don't want them getting out of their vehicles at 7...i want them ready to work by 7


I agree, we are usually at the job site by 6:40 and have the machines fired up and are in the seat at 7. Time is money in this business and there is no room for slacking.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

jmic said:


> The AC blows through the glove box on the machine, keeps the pop cold on those schorchers.:laughing:



My Cat has the same thing. There are 2 rubber plugs that you can pull out for the A/C to run through the glove box.


----------



## jojo (Jan 11, 2006)

My full time job is a machine operator for Amtrak,,we go out for lunch and take a good long nap,,,got so bad I had to put a front seat of a ford truck in my bedroom just so I can sleep at night,,,:thumbup: (I'm pretty sure you guys know I'm joking)


----------



## Kristina (Apr 21, 2006)

He either brings lunch or goes out to buy it. Guys either bring their own or use their own trucks to get meals.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm a power food guy. Grapefruit and a banana before exiting the house, maybe some toast. I carry apples, granola bars and other stuff like M&M's and snickers in the truck. It's catch as catch can. My guys are the same way, lunch is optional. If there is a decent eatery nearby, we will shut down once or twice a week for a 'sit down' meal.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

My guys usually eat in town once a week or two maybe, and since they drive to my yard, they take the company trucks to lunch, BUT, what better advertising? We have picked up a lot of business from people seeing our trucks in front of the cafe at lunch. One thing nice about having a step van is the moving billboard.


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

Depends on the job, location, and schedule. On mental jobs I need that 30 minute away time to regroup and I like sitting in the A/C too so often we'll find a nice cafe in town to dine at. Other not so taxing jobs we'll either work on through it and munch during a breather period then get back at it or not eat at all. Summer time I have to lose all the fat that was stored during inactivity during the winter LOL!!

Main lunch during the spring kick off is always pepsi and a snickers:thumbsup:


----------



## wolffhomerepair (Jan 27, 2006)

I'm usually by myself so I don't normally take an actual lunch break. Normally stop 5 minutes to eat a sandwich then get back to it.


----------

